# house contents/buiding insurance



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Does anyone know of a 'confused.com' equivalent for getting buildings and contents insurance ?


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Nope but i can recommend Prudential - 1700 quid mountain bike nicked from garage and replaced new for old with no probs (neatly paying for full suspension upgrade along the way) - tops company -


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

there are some - try a google search for house insurance and it will bring some up on the right hand side. These all came up way expensive, and seemed to be tied in to a few big insurance companies.
After saving loads with confused.com for my motor insurance, I searched around trying to save on the house insurance. Went with Liverpool Victoria in the end and nearly halved my premium. Postcode will have a major affect.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

have you tried www.screentrade.co.uk ?

They search a series of insurers online and do seem to come up with competitive quotes.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I am registered with the following http://www.moneyextra.com/homebuying/

and have used their comparison surveys for many insurances.

I have also just used their recommendations for life insurance.

Service is v good.

Give 'em a go, I think you can use the comparison tables without registering..


----------



## mattreader (Jul 10, 2002)

Try Halifax.co.uk - I've just got buildings and contents for Â£168!! An you can pay monthly at no extra cost. Cheapest I found by a long way.

Matt


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Make sure you all have enough Contents Insurance. Not just an amount you think could be the maximum that could get nicked. Average Clauses can be a pain in the ars*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I just sorted buildings and contents.

Did a search on www.moneysupermarket.com of about 30 companies.

Then booked it throug AXA who were cheapest directly.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Do remember cheapest is never the best!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi Guys,
thanks for the advice, got it sorted now


----------

